# weird taste in mouth?



## cavs0 (Sep 22, 2015)

hey guys, so i still have the fecal smell, but recently i've had this bitter taste in my mouth and a fecal smell kind of stuck in my nose. does anyone else have this or know what this is about?


----------



## Rockymtn12 (Jul 26, 2015)

My doctor told me some meds can cause a dry mouth and a dry mouth causes bad breath.


----------

